# Why do you have a problem with Uber?



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

When I came to this board my expectation was to find a lot of great information about how to get more fares and be a more effective Uber driver, but what I found was a lot of people who have problems with Uber. There are some people who exist on this board just to hijack posts and flame Uber. Some aliases here have thousands upon thousands of posts within a very short time period and each one of their posts is negative about Uber.

Look...driving for hire has never been a glamorous profession or one that yields Romney-like wealth. You absolutely will not make a million dollars driving for Uber or at least not a million dollars in a very timely manner. Many people who get into the car will not be the best people or people you may want to hang out with at a social function. Uber is just a job like any other. Its going to yield back a humble sum of cash, but not this Santa Claus sack of gold. The working conditions are not going to be ideal.

In any event, I have had an untold amount of passengers at this point in time. I take fares each day and several people load into and out of my car. The only people I have had issue with is the drunks and the immature packs of young teenagers. Everyone else seems to really appreciate Uber and are very respectful of the service. I cant relate with some of these nightmarish stories of the passengers posted here at times.

I am very grateful to have the privilege to drive for Uber. It is, in fact, an excellent way to pad my bank account with some extra dollars. As a result of my hard work these last few months now Im driving around in a late model vehicle rather than that old Honda with over 150k miles I was driving before I became an Uber driver. However, Im not for one second going to believe I will get rich driving for Uber or the working conditions will be all that grand. I know there will be challenges as driving for hire has always been a grind.

My advice to all who come here to complain, to bellyache and to post thousands upon thousands of posts trying to tell us how bad Uber is...my advice to you is to grow up and do something better with your time. If you feel Uber is really that bad than turn in your Iphone and call one of the local cabs when you need transportation. Maybe when you get ripped off by the local cab driver or get into a situation where there is no customer service to write to you will appreciate Uber.

I will now take responses from the peanut gallery.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

I will continue to 1* you for not giving proof in your other post. Enjoy


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Why would you write and call those on the board "peanut gallery" for? Everyone on this board has that freedom to say how he/she feels. I honestly, feel Everyone here individually has something positive to offer. The holidays are tough for some ppl and to show compassion and understanding is more of the positive way.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

What do you think "peanut gallery" means?


----------



## uberlady39 (Dec 15, 2014)

Suberman said:


> When I came to this board my expectation was to find a lot of great information about how to get more fares and be a more effective Uber driver, but what I found was a lot of people who have problems with Uber. There are some people who exist on this board just to hijack posts and flame Uber. Some aliases here have thousands upon thousands of posts within a very short time period and each one of their posts is negative about Uber.
> 
> Look...driving for hire has never been a glamorous profession or one that yields Romney-like wealth. You absolutely will not make a million dollars driving for Uber or at least not a million dollars in a very timely manner. Many people who get into the car will not be the best people or people you may want to hang out with at a social function. Uber is just a job like any other. Its going to yield back a humble sum of cash, but not this Santa Claus sack of gold. The working conditions are not going to be ideal.
> 
> ...


I really have to agree there is so much negative opinions about Uber!! I have been driving for Uber and find it to be an excellent means to an end. I'm a SAHM and building a business that I could not do with a 9-5 job (no flexibility) let Uber work for you but not as a long term career if your not making money!


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

People expressing negative opinions on an Internet site. How shocking.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

1st and foremost. "I would never come on a forum & ,discuss my income." You never know who's watching. (Wink Wink.)


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Suberman said:


> What do you think "peanut gallery" means?


You're not in a position to be asking me that question or any question. Unless it's something positive.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Suberman said:


> When I came to this board my expectation was to find a lot of great information about how to get more fares and be a more effective Uber driver, but what I found was a lot of people who have problems with Uber. There are some people who exist on this board just to hijack posts and flame Uber. Some aliases here have thousands upon thousands of posts within a very short time period and each one of their posts is negative about Uber.
> 
> Look...driving for hire has never been a glamorous profession or one that yields Romney-like wealth. You absolutely will not make a million dollars driving for Uber or at least not a million dollars in a very timely manner. Many people who get into the car will not be the best people or people you may want to hang out with at a social function. Uber is just a job like any other. Its going to yield back a humble sum of cash, but not this Santa Claus sack of gold. The working conditions are not going to be ideal.
> 
> ...


Blah, Blah Blah, More stupid shit!

This kinda thread is more of the same Bullshit! Can't you keep all this Bullshit in one thread ??

Again, this is *OBTUSE!*


----------



## gb21 (Dec 6, 2014)

I didn't realize the "Complaints" section of the forum wasn't for complaints...interesting. This is the reality in most cases that you see on here. A lot of it is helpful for other drivers who may not be aware. Bad business practice will cause these reactions. It is what it is.


----------



## gb21 (Dec 6, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> Blah, Blah Blah, More stupid shit!
> 
> This kinda thread is more of the same Bullshit! Can't you keep all this Bullshit in one thread ??
> 
> Again, this is *OBTUSE!*


Lol, right


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Everyone should just always be grateful for what they have. No more complaining. Only positivity.

Throughout history, everyone who has complained about unfair practices or conditions have been completely wrong:

Rosa Parks shouldn't have been so negative. She should've just been glad she was on the bus. She didn't have to start a fight. How hard would it have been to just walk to the back of the bus? Geez.

MLK Jr didn't have to be so negative. If he didn't like this country, he could've left. No need to lead a civil rights campaign!

Now I'm not comparing us to the greatest civil rights leaders, but I am trying to illustrate how ridiculous it is when people try to force this mindset of positivity only. If you're only ever positive and grateful, and you turn a blind eye to what is wrong in a company (or country, or any relationship), then no change will be made. There are times to be positive and times to speak the truth and stand up for what's right.

Everyone on here is sharing their personal views or experiences. People have a right to know the truth when they look for it. They definitely don't get it from Uber. (For instance, on the passenger app Terms & Conditions: "Any representation by Uber ... to the effect that tipping is 'voluntary,' 'not required,' and/or 'included' in the payments you make for services provided is not intended to suggest that Uber provides any additional amounts, beyond those described above, to the Third Party Provider.")


----------



## gb21 (Dec 6, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Everyone should just always be grateful for what they have. No more complaining. Only positivity.
> 
> Throughout history, everyone who has complained about unfair practices or conditions have been completely wrong:
> 
> ...


Amen to that


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

gb21 said:


> Amen to that


Well Said.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Everyone should just always be grateful for what they have. No more complaining. Only positivity.
> 
> Throughout history, everyone who has complained about unfair practices or conditions have been completely wrong:
> 
> ...


Can you please be more positive in your posts?  

Sharp post JBD!


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

People using a forum as an outlet to air out legitimate grievances? 

Round them all up, lock them up, and throw away the key.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

All praise be to the almighty Uber. Glory to Travis on high, and peace to his minions in earth. Almighty Travi who watches over drivers and passengers in God View, rain down blessings upon us.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Jaxbeachdriver thinks he is Martin Luther King. Dude, we are only giving people a ride from point a to point b.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> All praise be to the almighty Uber. Glory to Travis on high, and peace to his minions in earth. Almighty Travi who watches over drivers and passengers in God View, rain down blessings upon us.


Now pass the plate!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Suberman said:


> Jaxbeachdriver thinks he is Martin Luther King. Dude, we are only giving people a ride from point a to point b.


What part of


JaxBeachDriver said:


> Now I'm not comparing us to the greatest civil rights leaders,


 didn't you understand?

Also, I'm a she.

You really are dense.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Suberman said:


> Uber Jax thinks he is Martin Luther King. Dude, we are only giving people a ride from point a to point b.


Where do you get the impression or idea that I think I'm MLK? 

Hell, I'm not even the same color, by a different mother, Brotha! 

* I see he edited it and got us both!


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

You come on here swearing and making threats. Its not appreciated and goes against the rules of the forum. The moderator in the other post gave out a warning to all so please respect that post. Thanks again.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Suberman said:


> Jaxbeachdriver thinks he is Martin Luther King. Dude, we are only giving people a ride from point a to point b.


For compensation that has the driver sleeping in their car, pissing in coffee cups, and going without showering for days.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Suberman said:


> You come on here swearing and making threats. Its not appreciated and goes against the rules of the forum. The moderator in the other post gave out a warning to all so please respect that post. Thanks again.


Threats?! Where have I ever made a single threat EVER?!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Suberman said:


> You come on here swearing and making threats. Its not appreciated and goes against the rules of the forum. The moderator in the other post gave out a warning to all so please respect that post. Thanks again.


Threats? quote me one!

Ooooo I swore on the internet! what's this world coming to ...


----------



## gb21 (Dec 6, 2014)

Suberman said:


> My advice to all who come here to complain, to bellyache and to post thousands upon thousands of posts trying to tell us how bad Uber is...my advice to you is to grow up and do something better with your time. If you feel Uber is really that bad than turn in your Iphone and call one of the local cabs when you need transportation. Maybe when you get ripped off by the local cab driver or get into a situation where there is no customer service to write to you will appreciate Uber.
> 
> I will now take responses from the peanut gallery.


Um, "peanut gallery" chiming in, since you brought it up: This statement about you saying maybe when we get ripped off by cab companies & appreciating Uber??? Last time I checked, this is a RIDER point of view and experience. This has zero effect on the drivers. If you read so many of these negative posts, you'd clearly see that nobody questions the fact that Uber is a great solution for riders all around. But the people providing the service are not reaping the benefits the way you would expect..............therefore......I introduce to you......the one.......and only...........*"PEANUT GALLERY"*


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

@Suberman is attempting to censor people's legitimate concerns.

You asked a question in your title: "Why do you have a problem with Uber?" This entire forum answers that question over and over. You are covering your ears while la-la-lahing.

You don't want the truth to be told. The real question is why? What the hell does it matter to you? You feel you're doing well, so why does it bother you that we are expressing otherwise?


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> For compensation that has the driver sleeping in their car, pissing in coffee cups, and going without showering for days.


You can shower, pee in a real bathroom and get your sleep. However, not being on-call 24/7 and that means you will not be making a living off of Uber. You will simply be padding your bank account with extra cash, but you wont be living off of it. Therefore you need to go to the extreme literally living out of your car to make a check which you can be proud.

I was against the latest fair decreases because it didnt yield any additional business and it put less money into my pocket. I believe they did it because the local car services were reducing their rates, but people had a lot more complaints against the local car services which went beyond money. The passengers would have called Uber with or without the fair decrease.

My universal problem with all jobs Ive ever taken is its simply not enough money for the work put in. This is clearly the case here, but its a universal grievance and not one that is specific to Uber.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Big problem I have with the forum is the members that hijack other members post and comments, I had to block a few members, because every 2nd or 3rd post I do they use me to talk shit about the uber lease-to-own.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Suberman said:


> You can shower, pee in a real bathroom and get your sleep. However, not being on-call 24/7 and that means you will not be making a living off of Uber. You will simply be padding your bank account with extra cash, but you wont be living off of it. Therefore you need to go to the extreme literally living out of your car to make a check which you can be proud.
> 
> I was against the latest fair decreases because it didnt yield any additional business and it put less money into my pocket. I believe they did it because the local car services were reducing their rates, but people had a lot more complaints against the local car services which went beyond money.
> 
> My universal problem with all jobs Ive ever taken is its simply not enough money for the work put in. This is clearly the case here, but its a universal grievance and not one that is specific to Uber.


Do you need some Kaopectate ?


----------



## gb21 (Dec 6, 2014)

Suberman said:


> My universal problem with all jobs Ive ever taken is its simply not enough money for the work put in. This is clearly the case here, but its a universal grievance and not one that is specific to Uber.


Now I can agree with you a bit on this. It makes a little more sense. But in your initial post, you were getting on people telling them to grow up for complaining about it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

All the responses to your post about you making $2,000 per week in NJ were designed to help you! You refused to accept the well-intentioned posts of help and advice that the good people on this forum offered you. Then the people got suspicious.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Painfreepc, you do realize that most of the messages on here are probably by dedicated trolls. Ive been on a number of different forums over the years about many different topics. Lets say, for example, Yahoo finance. Many times the people posting in those forums had no positions in the stocks and didnt trade the market yet they kept posting. Some people get some joy out of trolling forums and they might be paid or not paid. Im not sure. 

The trolls here are amateurs as they sit here typing paragraphs not realizing they can bump a thread with just a one line sentence.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

The "peanut gallery" was originally a term for the cheapest seats in a theatre where the hecklers would sit. So you know Im expecting some spirited responses from some of the more dedicated trolls.


----------



## gb21 (Dec 6, 2014)

uberlady39 said:


> I really have to agree there is so much negative opinions about Uber!! I have been driving for Uber and find it to be an excellent means to an end. I'm a SAHM and building a business that I could not do with a 9-5 job (no flexibility) let Uber work for you but not as a long term career if your not making money!


Negative opinions from negative experience. Look around in the news and what most drivers are dealing with, when it comes to the people running Uber. This isn't imaginary and it's not made up. It's reality. If life is great in your experience, then good! I'm glad you can say that. I just wish a much higher % of people could say the same. The majority do not share your experience.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Assuming I'm one of the "trolls," the point is to respond to your delusional views, not to bump a thread.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Sub, you dug your own grave on this forum. Nobody did that to you but YOU!

However, you must not have felt it was not deep enough or got the memo or taken the hint.
So what did you do? Why you just kept diggin deeper and deeper with all these BS threads and comments.
Not only that but you just simply kept ignoring that all we wanted was PROOF of your outlandish claims!

Again, this is not rocket science. you have nobody to blame but yourself for this nonsense!


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Yawn...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Suberman said:


> my advice to you is to grow up and do something better with your time


Why don't you take your own advice? If you don't like the tone of this forum, find a new forum. Don't try to make every single person on here follow your rules for living.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Suberman said:


> Yawn...


Exactly! Are you quoting your own posts here!


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

_*In times of Universal Deceit...telling the TRUTH is a Revolutionary Act! ...and I am a Revolutionist!*_ 
George Orwell 1984

Uber is VERY deceitful ......comment from Peanut Gallery member


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Double yawn...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Suberman said:


> Double yawn...


It's 10am. Sleep time for Suberboy.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok, let's stop having the same argument across the forum. Confrontation isn't ok in any instance. Use the ignore feature people.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I think the main issue for most drivers is that there are a lot of claims by uber for drivers to make x number of dollars an hour and it isn't happening. Also by stating the gross drivers make is deceiving. At the minimum the safe ride fee should be taken out (maybe it is)and the 20%, those are fixed and the same every time. The pay per hour should be after those are taken out and then you have a fairer pay per hour amount, even though you still have gas, vehicle maintaince,ect... I think most drivers like uber in general and are frustrated they can't make a living doing it, especially those that started at the higher fate rates. A forum is for good and bad. Let those who have issues vent them, open dialogue is good unless it is all on sided which I dont think everyone is


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Last word


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Word!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Assuming I'm one of the "trolls," the point is to respond to your delusional views, not to bump a thread.


I have this figured out.

Forum Partcipant: a poster who "likes" my post and validates me

Troll: anyone who disagrees


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought a troll was one of those action figures shown on "Big Bang Theory".


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I thought a troll was one of those action figures shown on "Big Bang Theory".


no, a troll is one of those big grey things in the hobbit. Isnt it?


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

In Internet slang, a *troll* (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people,[1] by posting inflammatory,[2] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[3] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> In Internet slang, a *troll* (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people,[1] by posting inflammatory,[2] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[3] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion


Oh no its happening again.lol


----------



## Patrick Menzel (Dec 24, 2014)

Haha...I've never heard of the internet troll. - They mush have WiFi under the bridge! lol


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I will have you know I live under a very nice bridge in one of the highest income areas of the nation. Great view. Beachside accommodations. Minutes to excellent restaurants. World class art galleries. A truly cosmopolitan hub of international activity.

You little people eat your hearts out.

And yes, I have wifi and cable.


----------



## Patrick Menzel (Dec 24, 2014)

LOL nice! I like it over by Lombard and Octavia, personally.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Uber Troll


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Uber Troll
> 
> View attachment 3109


----------



## Patrick Menzel (Dec 24, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Uber Troll
> 
> View attachment 3109


HAHA- That's awesome! Keep us the good showings Kim Chi


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Patrick Menzel said:


> HAHA- That's awesome! Keep us the good showings Kim Chi


I find that everyone here on this forum is good people. We, have enough b.s. to deal while driving on the road with the Pax. Etc etc. Besides it's the Christmas Holiday for many @ least "Be happy.."


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Uber Troll
> 
> View attachment 3109


That's not me. That's my cousin, Tiny. He likes foreign food. That's why he is eating a Volkswagen.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> That's not me. That's my cousin, Tiny. He likes foreign food. That's why he is eating a Volkswagen.


LOL


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Suberman said:


> When I came to this board my expectation was to find a lot of great information about how to get more fares and be a more effective Uber driver, but what I found was a lot of people who have problems with Uber. There are some people who exist on this board just to hijack posts and flame Uber. Some aliases here have thousands upon thousands of posts within a very short time period and each one of their posts is negative about Uber.
> 
> Look...driving for hire has never been a glamorous profession or one that yields Romney-like wealth. You absolutely will not make a million dollars driving for Uber or at least not a million dollars in a very timely manner. Many people who get into the car will not be the best people or people you may want to hang out with at a social function. Uber is just a job like any other. Its going to yield back a humble sum of cash, but not this Santa Claus sack of gold. The working conditions are not going to be ideal.
> 
> ...


I have tons of issues and complaints about UBER, but I agree with Suberman. The complaining is useless. UBER is what it is. The powers that be don't care if it doesn't work for me.

Basically, I really can't utilize UBER much because it doesn't fit in well with the rest of my work. I wish it would. But I don't expect UBER to tailor their system to suit me. In order for UBER to really work for me, they would have to completely revert to their original business model (and go back to being a million dollar company instead of the billiin dollar company people say they are). That's not happening.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Suberman said:


> When I came to this board my expectation was to find a lot of great information about how to get more fares and be a more effective Uber driver, but what I found was a lot of people who have problems with Uber. There are some people who exist on this board just to hijack posts and flame Uber. Some aliases here have thousands upon thousands of posts within a very short time period and each one of their posts is negative about Uber.
> 
> Look...driving for hire has never been a glamorous profession or one that yields Romney-like wealth. You absolutely will not make a million dollars driving for Uber or at least not a million dollars in a very timely manner. Many people who get into the car will not be the best people or people you may want to hang out with at a social function. Uber is just a job like any other. Its going to yield back a humble sum of cash, but not this Santa Claus sack of gold. The working conditions are not going to be ideal.
> 
> ...


You seem to put a lot of effort in these long posts.
We both know it will change nothing.....
I hope you are compensated for your time here.... otherwise why bother?
Personally I am sick and tired of seeing your posts.

Working 7 days a week?
Sleeping in your car?
Putting crazy hours and miles on your car?
Good for you.
Enjoy.

At $1.10 or should I say less then $0.88 per mile after Uber fee
you could work 48 hours a day and still make close to nada.

You give us nothing, just a number, the gross fares. (sounds familiar?)
It's a worthless piece of information.
Tell us how many dead miles are you doing vs paid miles?
1 to 1 ?
Your $0.88 per mile just turned into $0.44 per mile.
Can you really make a living on $0.44 per mile?
I would argue that in the long run you are actually loosing money.
It doesn't mater how big is the gross pay, it's all about the profit.
And at $0.88 or should I say $0.44 per mile or even any number in between
there is really not much profit, if any.
You just didn't realize this yet... or you are a compensated keyboard player.
Uber on.


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't expect to be reach by Uber but also sometimes am sad when I see what I make  

I know nobody is forcing me to do Uber, am doing Uber to help pay some bills since I prefer that to retail or construction or janitorial etc but still would feel better if they offered a more decent rate


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

taarbo said:


> I don't expect to be reach by Uber but also sometimes am sad when I see what I make
> 
> I know nobody is forcing me to do Uber, am doing Uber to help pay some bills since I prefer that to retail or construction or janitorial etc but still would feel better if they offered a more decent rate


Any idea on how that might come about?

BTW...reason I like uber and lyft? I really like being in control of my own time and schedule.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

taarbo said:


> I don't expect to be reach by Uber but also sometimes am sad when I see what I make
> 
> I know nobody is forcing me to do Uber, am doing Uber to help pay some bills since I prefer that to retail or construction or janitorial etc but still would feel better if they offered a more decent rate[/QUOTE
> 
> Unfortunately its situation like yours that uber exploit.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

taarbo said:


> I don't expect to be reach by Uber but also sometimes am sad when I see what I make
> 
> I know nobody is forcing me to do Uber, am doing Uber to help pay some bills since I prefer that to retail or construction or janitorial etc but still would feel better if they offered a more decent rate[/QUO


This is where I have a problem, not that I don't have problems with your way of thinking, but this latest post above makes me angry.
1. Everything here is about you and not the passenger. (not just you in particular but most TNC's
2. You know you're not making much, just a little, and yet you would keep driving without commercial insurance to protect you, your family, your car and your dear passengers who you care so much about their lives, their families, their cars. Thousands are committing fraud daily with no thought of repercussions. 
3. IMHO by participating makes one just as arrogant and greedy as the TNC booking app companies. This offends me because I am a human rights advocate always defending the "little guy" against oppression, repercussions and violations caused by of rouge, illegal and dangerous companies and individuals No Matter How Much Money or Power they have or in this case think they have.
4. I see professional drivers who became TNC's for the $2.00 mile rate now struggling full time making a penitence of what they were making! 
5. I see stupidity and greed and surely Karma will reign.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> This is where I have a problem, not that I don't have problems with your way of thinking, but this latest post above makes me angry.
> 1. Everything here is about you and not the passenger. (not just you in particular but most TNC's
> 2. You know you're not making much, just a little, and yet you would keep driving without commercial insurance to protect you, your family, your car and your dear passengers who you care so much about their lives, their families, their cars. Thousands are committing fraud daily with no thought of repercussions.
> 3. IMHO by participating makes one just as arrogant and greedy as the TNC booking app companies. This offends me because I am a human rights advocate always defending the "little guy" against oppression, repercussions and violations caused by of rouge, illegal and dangerous companies and individuals No Matter How Much Money or Power they have or in this case think they have.
> ...


Do you drive for uber or are you just looking for a dramatic cause?


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Do you drive for uber or are you just looking for a dramatic cause?


At one time I was thinking about it. Maybe drama will wake you up! Unlike you, I take this seriously and probably unlike you, I have commercial insurance!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> At one time I was thinking about it. Maybe drama will wake you up! Unlike you, I take this seriously and probably unlike you, I have commercial insurance!


I see...all hat no cattle. Another drama queen with assumptions and no facts.

Oh...and you didn't answer the only question you were asked.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

No..... At one time I was thinking about it......


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> No..... At one time I was thinking about it......


So what are your answers for the issues at hand?


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> So what are your answers for the issues at hand?


I myself - Get legal and get with a reputable reliable booking app company to make 90% to 95% gross profit


----------

